# Boy or Girl ?



## Ladyhex

whats the bets for loopyone and loopybud 

_Loopyone_  8lb 2oz

_Loopybud_  7lb 12oz

girls hope you dont mind


----------



## Ladyhex

i bet the nerves are kicking in now mrs xx


----------



## emak

Ladyhex think i gonna same as you 
Loopyone  7lbs 6ozs
Loopybud  7lbs 9ozs
Good luck ladies


----------



## glitter girl

LOOPYONE    8lbs  

LOOPYBUD   7lbs 5ozs  

Thinking of you both    .

Myself - Well I'm not even gonna go there


----------



## Ladyhex

Glitter ~ im thinking   6lb 1oz
                             5lb 11oz 

it wont be long now for you hun


----------



## lmk

loopybud    9lb 2oz

loopyone   7lb 4oz

glitter girl   6lb 2oz   6lb

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaz2

loopyone   6lb 10

loopybud   7lb8

glitter a little   6lb 4 an a little   6lb

wooo hoooooooo good luck girls..xxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

LOOPYONE    7lb 10oz
LOOPYBUD   8lb 5oz
GLITTERGIRL    5lb 6oz

Prob no were near LOL , good luck girls


----------



## glitter girl

Well looks like my predictions for both the Loopys were way out  , It's as well saying Im not a gambler  .

Guess it's my turn next,    , keep them bets coming in


----------



## Sparty

GLITTERGIRL   6lb 2oz   6lb
Good Luck xx


----------



## wee emma

glittergirl    5lb 13    5lb 9


----------



## ourjay

Glittergirl

2 girls 5lb 2oz
        5lb 5oz 
Won't have long now, this day week!!!!! X


----------



## Ladyhex

is it just glitter next ?

girls hurry up    till we all guess wrong lol ( well not all   )


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter

 5lb 4oz

 5lb 7oz

[fly]GOODLUCK GLITTER AND DP[/fly]


----------



## IGWIN79

yeah i got glitters right 2 girls BIG CONGRATS HUN xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

so did i !!    

we are to good sweetchilli


----------



## IGWIN79

The best ladyhex


----------



## Babypowder

Haha so did I     

Seriously what was in the water at RFC all girls so far


----------



## Ladyhex

BP ~ good point


----------



## wee emma

i KNEW they would be girls, just wanted to suggest something different  

congratulations to glitter and her dh


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee-emma you wee cheat hun


----------



## Jillyhen

Congrats glitter & Dh on the birth of your 2 wee girls 
Jillyhen


----------



## Ladyhex

Lmk....i think she will have a WEE GIRL     congrats again 
the RFC are having a run on wee girls !!

shaz i bet you will have a wee boy


----------



## glitter girl

I reckon the girl season is here for another while  , GIRLS ARE GOING TO RULE THE WORLD,Lol


----------



## Mamabud

Just seen this thread to-day lol!  Imk was the closest weight but she had insider information lol!  We didn't even get a chance to guess Imk's!  

Who's next to deliver?


----------



## IGWIN79

Def think shaz is having a wee girl


----------



## NCKB

I think Shaz will have a little   

THEN its MEEEE        - think ill be a   aswell...


----------



## Ladyhex

NCKB~you have to much inside info there to be saying a boy     

NCKB i will go with...........................
It will hve to wait


----------



## NCKB

LX                 

Oh somedays i change my mind and say   for me  but the way im carrying is like a boy     so i dont know....... 

I went to a medium early last yr and she was able to tell me all about my probs and what it would take to have a baby but she told me id be preg by the end of Sept and a little girl was on the way     (i found out i was preg on the 19th sept     ) but i do think ill have a boy.......


----------



## Ladyhex

NCKB ~ think i will go with a wee      

As long as the baby is healthly


----------



## shaz2

NCKB ill go for a   for u also,


----------



## Jillyhen

I had got my tea leaves read aa month or so ago she said i would have a boy n it wouldnt be soon which made me think as and when the ivf starts that will happen. She also said that i was attending appts for this in RVH in Belfast so thats keeping me goin.I was kinda hoping it would happen sooner.


----------



## shaz2

Girls baby will be born tuesday 30th march, soo excited now xxx


----------



## emak

Good luck Shaz ,your baba and i will share the same birthday .....u will have no excuse to forget it now     ...........am i allowed to make a guess since i might have inside information


----------



## shaz2

Emak      lol no telling ha ha ha ha but u can guess the weight  

xxx


----------



## NCKB

SHAZ just seen your post      OMG TUESDAY........................ thats my brothers bday aswell... 

Im goin with   and weighing in or around 4lb....


----------



## lmk

shaz all the best for tuesday honey!!!!!  i'm going with   and 5lbs 4ozs  team pink!!!!!


----------



## emak

Right im guessing 3 lb 10 oz,and as for sex its either a boy or a girl


----------



## Ladyhex

Shaz your last weekend of Mr..and ..Mrs Shaz    next time you will be with baba    

Im still going with a boy and 4lb wishing you all the best   

Emak


----------



## Babypowder

Shaz all the luck in the world, your finally here   

Im going with a    4lb 1 oz


----------



## Babypowder

Ack I got it wrong again   at this rate i'll get my own wrong  

All girlies, wonder do the RFC realise  

Right NCKB im going with a girl for you


----------



## Ladyhex

BP ...i was sooooo wrong to    

The RFC are having one hell of a run on wee girls


----------



## shaz2

well ladies the result was a baby girl and she weighed 4lb 2and a half ounzes


----------



## lmk

NCKB   8lbs 6oz!!!!!

missy   7lbs 4oz!!!! ~~  rfc run o girls i think!!!!


----------



## NCKB

I was wrong on Shaz's - i really thought it was goin to be a boy - just goes to show i havent a clue    

LMK im with you on a   for me too and weighting ove 8lb anyways... poor little ole me    

Missy... im goin with a   for you too.. all them girls in the RFC need a little man about the place


----------



## Babypowder

Im going with a    for NCKB  

Though I've been wrong every-time so NCKB its prob a girl


----------



## NCKB

BP i think this time you may be right      although i do have inside info      - but i honestly dont know what im having but my instincts say its a boy!! 

Im goin with a boy for missy aswell


----------



## MISSY97

Hey girls haven't a clue what i'm having so keep the guesses coming!!!!! A boy would be nice, a girl and a boy.... 

Nckb i'm thinking a girl   7lb 11oz, good luck mrs, not long for you now, time flies in!!

Missy xx


----------



## Ladyhex

NCKB your next hun lol 

Still going with a wee boy for you hun and 8lb 2oz


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak ...     for you hun


----------



## emak

im saying nothing ,naughty doctor this morning    LOL


----------



## Babypowder

Emak im going for a    . Imagine you blaming the dr!


----------



## IGWIN79

Yep emak wee   for def 
Babypowder we are always right


----------



## holly01

Wee Boy i reckon Ems


----------



## emak

Right Holls your before me so im guessing for you 
2 wee ladies


----------



## shaz2

wee boy for emak 

two little boys for holly  xx


----------



## Sparty

for Holly

  for Emak


----------



## IGWIN79

Holly def


----------



## Ladyhex

Holly i am going to go with    &   for you 4lb 5 & 4lb 1 

   i will be wrong lol


----------



## lmk

emak   

holly


----------



## holly01

ladies grt 2 see such a varaiation of possible outcomes!!
LX they are near 5lb already     brusiers!!!    they continue to thrive,they have no choice with all i consume in a day wee creators!!!

Loopers    lol!!!!!

Am i nxt to pop then O.....M.......GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!holy moly!!where did that time go eah          scary!


----------



## Ladyhex

Holy god holly nearly 5lb


----------



## holly01

i know LX i will soon need a zimmer frame to keep me from topplin over when walkin lmao!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Holly still going with boy and girl but will put the weight up lol ...7lb 3oz & 7lb 5oz 

Emak still a wee boy for you hun and 7lb 14oz


----------



## emak

LX cant say about the sex but baba was weighed yesterday and is approx 5lb 8ozs with 6 weeks to go ....


----------



## Ladyhex

Ha ha Ha ha ...i got it right the only one          

Emak im still going with a wee boy for you hun


----------



## Babypowder

HAHA wrong again   

Right Emak may change you to a girl now   .


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak , def a wee boy ,
Babypowder , two wee girls , um might change that later have to do a wee bit of digging on that one first lol lol ........


----------



## Babypowder

Ooh can I do myself    as you know mine are two surprises, so going by the old folk feeling my bump they have also said two girls.

Im going for one of each-haha bet im wrong (though as long as their healthy it doesn't matter one bit   )


----------



## glitter girl

BP, my bet is two boys for you Hun


----------



## glitter girl

Oh and Emak, it's a wee girl for you me thinks


----------



## jellybaba

Can I join the guessing game

emak I reckon you and me are both having boys - not long for us to go now...

BP I reckon one of each..


----------



## IGWIN79

Me thinks some people know what emaks having , its all the winking                  

Jella wee boy for you hun


----------



## jellybaba

Hey sweetchilli congrats on the BFP how far on are you ?

Lets start guessing weights too lol

Emak i think an 8lber for you and something similar for myself

BP you will have 6lb 7 and 6lb15


----------



## emak

Jelly im gonna go for a wee girl for you    7lb 8oz

Mrs Chilli i swear to god not a single person knows babas sex apart from DH and I ,its been difficult to keep it a secret to say the least what with all the peer pressure to spill the beans      mention no names but you all know who you are


----------



## Ladyhex

Ohhhhh Holly i was so right   yeeha ...big congrats hun to you both


----------



## holly01

lol LX!!!u were,hope u are well pet


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all, was at consulatnat y'day and baba weighin in as 5lb 7oz already- looks like a whopper for me!


----------



## Babypowder

Jasua girls your making my eyes water, 5/6lb would do me grand-im only wee    Dp isnt sure how much further I can stretch.


----------



## Ladyhex

Holly im good ..hows the twingo's doing ??

BP~ im really undecided about you hun  

jellybaba~ i will say a girl 8lb 1oz

SW~ im going with 2boys and 1 girl


----------



## IGWIN79

Ha ha ladyhex your so funny (not)


----------



## Ladyhex

still my friend    SC


----------



## IGWIN79

Hell yea ladyhex            just thought i would take the **** a bit    
Well the way im feeling at the min wouldnt surprise me if there were a few more in there , flip do i feel bad


----------



## Ladyhex

Baby Boy for Emak 8lb 14ozs


----------



## IGWIN79

well ladyhex we were wrong this time       Congrats emak


----------



## Babypowder

Wrong again    SW we knew really it was a girl, just keeping her going about team blue   .


----------



## Ladyhex

BP~boy 7lbs 1oz & girl 6lbs 11ozs


----------



## Sparty

LX think I'll go for one of each flavour for BP - can't get them both wrong that way   
boy 6lb 6oz girl 7lb


----------



## shaz2

bp  boy 6lb3 and girl 5lb 8   

hi everyone lol xx


----------



## emak

Right ladies ,im guessing for BP one of each flavour (playing safe lol) weights hmmmmmmmmmm 5lb 6oz for little lady and 5lb 10oz for wee man ...........good luck hun for tomorrow.xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

OH BP im all excited cant wait to hear


----------



## Sparty

Right thought I'd put my guesses in for Cmac, Kate and MrsB - Just incase I get busy    

Cmac    and 7lb 2oz

MrsB  I think one of each 6lb 6oz     6lb

Crazykate    8lb


----------



## wee emma

who's next for this wee list?

i always liked to read the predictions


----------

